# Monster pike



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

You have to take this for what it's worth. In this day and age of the internet stories and pics can be manipulated so much that sometimes you just shake your head.
My buddy sent me an email, and someone sent it to him and so on and so on. It's about a huge pike, 55lbs that was caught in a river in Canada that wasn't hooked but wouldn't let go of a smaller pike it caught.
The following is the text and pics of the fish that were in the email. 
Click on the link to see the pics. I put the pics on my bassclubs web site so you could see them.
For what it's worth, that fish is huge.

For you fishermen.

Now we have pikezilla.

For all you fishermen out there and your stories about the big one that got
away. .

This was caught without being hooked!
It would not let go of the "small" 36 inch northern pike it wanted for
lunch.

Pikezilla was caught on a river in Canada, and was only 55lbs, 56inches.

http://www.justfriendsbassin.com/new_page_9.htm


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

But I'm confused...is this some sort of joke or what. These photo's have been floating around for at least the last 4-5 years and it's always the same story...a friend of friend of a friend...! What gives...????  

BTW...These same pic's and story were just posted on this site last week and the month before that and a year ago and the year before that and the year before...well you get the picture (pun intended)...!


----------



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

I apologize then. This was my first time seeing these and I didn't know they had already been posted.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

No apology neccessary...! I asked the question because I was really starting to think I was missing something with the frequency of these photos showing up here.
No biggie...I suppose there's nothing to it other than the allure of a gigantic fish.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hook, im in shock! you mean you dont believe  hehehe


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

he must believe!!!! hoochiemanzata got a free touchdown today?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks more like an Eastern Europe fish to me.Just look at the photo.Canadian Pike just don't grow that big.That's what I think.Roscoe


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Regardless of the origination - it's a truly beautiful fish!!!

Anyone who fishes for pike with any frequency has stories of large pike grabbing smaller fish that you are fighting.

I've had three such instances. One with a perch that wouldn't let go and I landed without his being hooked; one that grabbed the chub that I was using for bait sideways avoiding the hook; and a third that attacked a walleye that I was fighting that he released just before I could get the net under him.

At Pine Portage Lodge one summer an angler left a stringer of walleye attached to the end of the dock - a 40+ inch pike attempted to swallow one of the eyes and had it become lodged in his throat. That pike is now mounted in the loft of the main lodge.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Father used to go to Canada alot back in the late 60s and early 70s, back then they would all tool around on like those 14-16' johnboats, he told me of a time when they had a stringer full of Walleye 14-15" fish that were hanging over the side of the boat, well the stringer really starts to rock and they glance over the side and see a huge pike enjoying what was suppossed to be there dinner I for one have never seen these pics, my question is do you guys not think they are real or taken in Canada???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i had the last pic in the lounge last week and actually these pics look like someone actually caught this pike but not the guy in the pics. who nos what went on here all we can do is stare at pikezilla


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is the truth about this giant pike...

Hi xx:

The photo of the pike has been going around the internet for over a year. About 100 people have sent it too me at one time or another. The fish is a pike from Ireland, shot by Jan Eggers, who contributed the photos in the article in the last magazine. Hes not quite sure how it got started on the internet and who originally stole the photo. The fish wasnt weighed but looks to be an upper 40-pound-class fish. Probably be a record in North America.

Good fishing to you,

doug


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Barney said:


> Here is the truth about this giant pike...
> 
> Hi xx:
> 
> ...


North America, Ireland, or Canada that is one monster fish!!! geez to come up and take out a 36" Pike is incredible, Thanks for the info.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

The part about grabbing the 36" pike is not true


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

So the pic is a fake or the pike in the pic isnt quite 36"


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Pike will DEFINITELY try to eat other pike.. i have been to canada several times and have caught some trophy fish... I had a 40+ inch fish take a swipe at a fish easily in the mid 30 range..... Pike are
amazing fish.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

The picture of the pike eating the pike is fake. The other two pictures of the pike are real.
The real pictures are taken by Jen Eggars of an Irish caught pike (you have seen his writings on pike in In-Fisherman). My info comes straight from Doug Stange.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

This fish was also featured in an article earlier this year in Esox Angler/The Next Bite Magazine.


----------

